# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BMT TEAM  BMT PRO V39 The Best Solution and First Methods

## mohamed73

*SAMSUNG TAB ADB MODE :*  *remove  unauthorised action have  been detected  show on screen phone and want  rest phone for android 8 and later after write custom boot and eng and  test kernell without root (knox security)*     *SAMSUNG TAB/RMM TAB:*  *Disable Rmm and visible oem in Devloper Option with adb mode without root and write combination with android 8 support old phone*    *TIP:* *BMT PRO HAVE 3 METHODS FOR BYPASS AND UNLOCK RMM:*  *1.BYPASS AND Disable RMM STATUS Prenormal IN DOWNLOAD MODE WITH ONE CLICK*  *2.Diseble Rmm and visible oem in Devloper Option with adb mode without root and write combi* **  *3.DIRECT UNLOCK RMM STATUS Prenormal BASE ANDROID 8 AND LATER WITH EMMC CHIP HRAD write combintion and one click dont need root!!(not need make root with iroot* *and making action with risk and select model with other cheap tool!!!!) this method smart and special method with bmt pro*     *ANDROID LAB  :Samsung Boot Rooter*   * UPDATE  AGAIN SU BINARY AND FIXED BUGS*  *Disable The Defex Security Samsung phoneBOOT.IMG ROOTED SAMSUNG(ARM-X86)+**Improved Application PHONE FOR BYPASS DM AND DRK  MAKE FULL ROOTING WITHOUT CONNECTING ANY  ANDROID PHONE**FIRST IN THE WORLD SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9(ALL ANDROID OS)
MUST OEM OFF FRP OFF CROM OFF
WRITING IN DOWNLOAD MODE *    *UPDATE SUPER BOOT.IMG V3 SAMSUNG PHONE*  *Disable The Defex Security Samsung phone BYPASS LOCKSCREEN PHONE FOR BYPASS DM AND DRK WITHOT CONNECTING ANY
ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9(ALL ANDROID OS)
MUST OEM OFF FRP OFF CROM OFF
WRITING IN DOWNLOAD MODE*     *SAMSUNG TAB/ADB MODE TAB:* *FRP ON CROM ON OEM ON Reactivation Lock
unlock and bypass lock screen and frp
MAKE AND ADD ENG MAGIC PATCH FOR  ENABLE ADB FULL ROOTED KERNEL PHONE
WITHOUT TRIP KNOX
MODLE LIST:*  *G935V U8 Android 8 *   *G935P U8 Android 8*  *G935T U8 Android 8*  *G935A U8 Android 8*  *G930V U8 Android 8*  *G930P U8 Android 8*  *G930T U8 Android 8*  *G930A U8 Android 8*  *G935W U3 Android 8*  *G930W U3 Android 8*  *more will add*    *for downloading new bmt
and new shell please get new shell from your* * reseller New verion 39 in Filecenter* *plz unistall version 38 after this run administrator on setup ver 39.*      *Buy Now:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Telegram Channel*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    The most powerful and the best Tool in
gsm world for by pass lockscreen and frp and root only BMT DONGLE
PRO

----------

